# New ferret cage



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I've just ordered my new ferret cage and I collect Tempo next week! Very excited.

This is the cage I've ordered.
XLarge Worlds Largest Ferret, Chinchilla Cage 3 Level | eBay

Going to kit it out with vet bedding, hammocks and hanging pouches. Silly ferrets will love it.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Tis huge!!!! 

What lucky ferrets you have. Im sure they will love it once its all kitted out.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow its like an explorer on steroids  if I kept my ferrets in a cage that would be a definite contender, don't forget the pics when its all set up .


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Jesus they won't get bored in there!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Wow its like an explorer on steroids  if I kept my ferrets in a cage that would be a definite contender, don't forget the pics when its all set up .


Try stopping me! It should be here next week so as soon as it's built I can post pics up. Going to buy some more hammocks ect for it as its' 3 times the size of my current cage so room for more!

I looked at the explorer and the furet tower but this one had some good reviews on the ferret uk facebook group and it's much bigger so thought what the hell it will last long enough! lol


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

It arrived today, took me from 1pm until 5.30pm to build. 

Just after it was built.









With the ferrets toys ect in it.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Now THAT is IMPRESSIVE!

I just hope the little buggers are grateful . . . 

'How sharper than a serpent's tooth is an ungrateful ferret.'
(Shakespeare. Possibly)


----------

